# Lessons learnt in life



## Alphagirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Tell me one lesson that you have learnt in life.

I learn something everyday. Usually I learn it the hard way. I would like to listen to a few here


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Time goes by the same whether you spend it on things that matter or things that don't, on fun things or boring things.

Do what matters, do what's fun, get rid of the boring worthless crap.

:happy:


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Everyone knows something you don't. Whether it is helpful, useless, interesting, or dull, the knowledge exists. Everyone is worth listening to.


----------



## Stoneburg (Jul 24, 2013)

That I am god.


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

After one year from graduating college, here are some of the lessons I learned during this dramatic year.

Never take ANYTHING for granted. Change is the only constant

Don't change your opinions, beliefs, lifestyle because of others. Try things out first and then change

Money is very overrated. Do something you love rather than doing something you hate.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

"You claim to understand, but are unable to demonstrate?. Ask that question of yourself and follow it sincerely."


----------



## Alphagirl (Feb 16, 2014)

Thomas60 said:


> "You claim to understand, but are unable to demonstrate?. Ask that question of yourself and follow it sincerely."


Interesting. Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Most people will punish you more severely for the truth they don't want to hear than the lie they wanted to believe.

If you wait for opportunity to knock, you're one of the herd. 

It is inherently dangerous to be someone important to someone powerful.

Everyone's an asshole. Most people just can't face this aspect of themselves.

Screwed up thinking is usually caused by faulty perception and not faulty logic.


----------



## Dosto Yevsky (Feb 9, 2014)

Never look a woman in the eye when cleaning her bathroom.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Everyone is a genius, but if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree it will go through life believing it is a failure. Einstein

Find out what your strengths are by trying a bunch of things and then focus on using your strengths rather than worrying about what you can't do well. 

Everyone has the same amount of time in a day. The difference is how those hours are used. List out what you believe is important in your life and then ask yourself if your time is being spent on those priorities.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Don't sit around waiting for a change to come, because it will never come. Get up and make it happen yourself.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 30, 2011)

Knowing your faults and weaknesses can make you stronger. Acknowledge them, work on them, ask for help when you're in too deep. You can't do everything yourself.

Still working on implementing this personally.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thomas60 said:


> "_You claim to understand, but are unable to demonstrate_?". Ask that question of yourself and follow it sincerely.





Alphagirl said:


> Interesting. Can you elaborate on that?


I phrased my lesson as a question, because it is remembered easily and asked at the right time to hold ourselves accountable. Real lessons are learnt with the body as well as the mind. 

***


Unknown said:


> Knowing your faults and weaknesses can make you stronger. Acknowledge them, work on them, ask for help when you're in too deep. You can't do everything yourself.
> 
> Still working on implementing this personally.


Unknown's answer is related, but puts emphasis on reflection (can be used any time). I see mine as a situational weapon.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Reading about life lessons other people learned will not aid you whatsoever. You have to experience it yourself.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 30, 2011)

Orchidion said:


> Reading about life lessons other people learned will not aid you whatsoever. You have to experience it yourself.


No, but watching other people screw up severely can provide a good lesson.

Watching and not participating kept me an arms length from an opiate addiction.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I learned that, nowadays everybody wanna talk like they got something to say
But nothing comes out when they move their lips
Just a bunch of gibberish
And motherfuckers act like they forgot about Dre


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

It is always better to hire a professional rather than attempting to do it yourself. They are professionals for a reason. (ie. lawyers, mechanics, accountants etc.)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Helweh18 said:


> It is always better to hire a professional rather than attempting to do it yourself. They are professionals for a reason. (ie. lawyers, mechanics, accountants etc.)


Not a professional but I started working on engines when I was a kid. I can do my own maintenance, rotate tires, change my breaks/spark plugs etc... and figure out basic mechanical problems myself. I wasn't a mechanic but worked in Line Maintenance for the better part of a decade figuring out what problem was related to which license and who was better suited to the task. I've helped build motorbikes and homemade aircraft. I'm not a professional mechanic, but I'm pretty sure I've got the basic engine maintenance of an automobile under control. 

A lot of the time, when it comes to fixing things around the house, I can do it myself for a hell of a lot cheaper than the professionals and do a good job. I fixed the furnace for $50 five years ago after two quotes of $400+. It's definitely worth it to just do a little problem solving and ask questions.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Winning an enemy to your side is even better than defeating them; not only in the situation at hand, but for the impact you have e on others.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

When you believe in something, you make it true, even if it's a lie. To determine the truth requires that you lose all faith.


----------

